# sat tv



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

I got a single lsb direct sat dish from a friend. The hook up at the lsb has two conections and two wire cable coming from it. The question is do I join them together with a conection and then run the single cable to my rv juntion that goes inside the trailer, and then connect to my receiver with the on cable. I am not electronically inclined so any help would be greatly appreciated. The dish has a single lsb with round head on it. Thanks gas20


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Gas, sounds like you have a dual lnb, which is to allow for one lnb to pull from 2 different satellites.

For instance with dish network, they use 2 sats, 110 and 119. For that you have a dual lnb and once the dish is correcly aligned, it will hit both satellites. From the dual lnb you then hook it to a satellite diplexer, which turns those two lines into one, and still correctly transmits the satellite signal to the receiver. It looks like this. I dont think you could use any old splitter, but not 100% on that. Radio shack and the like should have it if you dont.










Now if your only trying to hit one satellite, then you would just run a single cable from the lnb to the receiver, no diplexer needed.

I dont know what the current satellites are for or how many there are, but there used to be just one. Now I think there are others, HD is seperate satellite for instance. Good luck.


----------



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks CT, I think that will solve the problem, let you know.


----------

